# economy class



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

oh FFS...

Have to go to Boston next week... work have booked me on Virgin's economy class. 7 hrs to spend in a seat surounded by children screaming, shouting, kicking my seat back whilst trying to write some commercially sensitive presentations 
Tried to upgrade using my own miles - nope, no premium economy or upper class seats available for Flying Club members either going there or coming back   Suggested that I try again in a couple of days, or when I'm at the airport.

I used to enjoy business travel :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> oh FFS...
> 
> Have to go to Boston next week... work have booked me on Virgin's economy class. 7 hrs to spend in a seat surounded by children screaming, shouting, kicking my seat back whilst trying to write some commercially sensitive presentations Â
> Tried to upgrade using my own miles - nope, no premium economy or upper class seats available for Flying Club members either going there or coming back Â  Â  Â Suggested that I try again in a couple of days, or when I'm at the airport.
> ...


On other peoples money.....?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I remember sipping champers whilst on the hovercraft between Copenhagen & Malmo, thinking that that is really what being in business is all about.. 

Business travel can be cool... 8)

Mart.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

LOL - thanks for the sympathy Gary! :
I wouldn't mind if I actually wanted to go, or if I was going to get something out of the trip.
Oh well


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did First Class to Bombay last year - on my own money     Was worth it just to be in a brat free zone. I can't generally justify (or afford) business class travel in current climate. 

Of course it is always worth it if someone else is paying....


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Don't even start me on this one!

I travel to the US (Newark) at least once a month all Economy. Two years ago I travelled almost weekly for three months chasing a contract travelled across the atlantic over 40 times that year.

Client squeezing budget has forced this apon us considering...

Economy Â£200-Â£600
Premium Â£1000+
Upper Class Â£3000+

As the saying goes "once you have turned left you never want to go right"


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Last time I worked abroad, it cost more in excess baggage for all our gear than for the two return tickets for us!

London - Lisbon return Â£128, Â£700 in excess baggage!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Last time I worked abroad, it cost more in excess baggage for all our gear than for the two return tickets for us!
> 
> London - Lisbon return Â£128, Â£700 in excess baggage!!


Perhaps you should just drive the car there next time!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> LOL - thanks for the sympathy Gary! Â :
> I wouldn't mind if I actually wanted to go, or if I was going to get something out of the trip.
> Oh well Â


At least I didn't mention Shareholder Value Kev. 

Plus I'd hope you'd have your pitches planned _before_ getting on plane. Â Preparation, failing to plan is planning to fail etc   Â Winging it eh. 

Take Triazipam(?). Â Work a treat for 6-7 hour knock out. They could put you in the hold and you won't notice. Â Took some leaving LAX 18 months ago, (bit of a hangover), fastened seat belt, woke up at LHR having not moved. Â Felt fine. Didn't notice a thing. ;D

ps Must make Flame Room post about 'People Pretending to Work on Planes' whilst the rest of us are getting pissed and watching movies


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Are they still doing the BIG DIG in Boston.

I remember the journey from the airport to my city centre hotel was more stressful than the plane journey, it was about a five mile diversion to get across one intersection.

Have fun, CHEERS [smiley=cheers.gif]

Don't go in the bar its crap.

Ian.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

From my memories Boston Airport isn't the nicest, but then again which is? (apart form Hong Kong Singapore etc...)

When you are in the US get hold of some Tylenol PM. That and a couple of drinks should help you sleep. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I have NEVER travelled business class for work. Given the state of the industry we work in i'd be surprised (and so would the shareholders and all those folks who got made redundant) if you had scored yourself a nice business class ticket. 

www.bigdig.com for the latest big dig info.

w.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Our company has a rule that if your flight is over four hours it's business class. Anything under that is economy.

Our client on the other hand has set their limits to anything over two hours.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

We have to fly over 8hrs and be on a project to get a business ticket. Our policy also states "where the budget allows".


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That sounded like bragging on my part - but it wasn't.

I don't get to take advantage of the fact as they rarely send creatives anywhere. The suits on the other hand are off all over the place.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

.........mind you it does matter what class if you are in one of the company jets. Puff swagger etc


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

We send our Creatives all over the place, it can be fun at the beginning especially if you are young, but soon becomes very tedious, there are only so many conference venues and airports in the world.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> I have NEVER travelled business class for work. Â Given the state of the industry we work in i'd be surprised (and so would the shareholders and all those folks who got made redundant) if you had scored yourself a nice business class ticket. Â
> 
> www.bigdig.com for the latest big dig info.
> 
> w.


Agreed, but when the company expects an empoyee to sit in a plane for 8hrs with little rest, drive 2 hrs to a hotel and then be in a state to act professionally at 08:00 the next morning... ??

(not that I'm _ever_ in a state to act professionally at 08:00 in the morning :-/ )


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Agreed, but when the company expects an empoyee to sit in a plane for 8hrs with little rest, drive 2 hrs to a hotel and then be in a state to act professionally at 08:00 the next morning... ??
> 
> (not that I'm _ever_ in a state to act professionally at 08:00 in the morning Â :-/ )


In fairness, it is 08:00 Boston time, which by my reckoning is either -04:00 or -05:00, so that is actually like having to begin work at 12:00 or 13:00


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Agreed, but when the company expects an empoyee to sit in a plane for 8hrs with little rest, drive 2 hrs to a hotel and then be in a state to act professionally at 08:00 the next morning... ??
> 
> (not that I'm _ever_ in a state to act professionally at 08:00 in the morning Â :-/ )


Erm, that's most of corporate America who'd expect exactly what you say of their employees.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

what really pi$$es me off, is not the fact that I have to fly ecomomy for 'budgetary reasons' but the fact that the fat ar$e$ at the top still fly business class.

Is their comfort more important than mine?? or just more important than 'bubgetary reasons'

Ever since they stopped us flying business I refuse to get of the plane and go to work, so when I go to NY I fly on Saturday and when I come back I fly overnight and take the next day off


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry mate, no sympathy. I've got an economy business trip to Sydney at the end of next week


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Twice in the last 3 holidays, I've somehow managed to get seats at the emergency exit which have extended legroom. Maybe a coincidence, but both times, I checked in "late" (by which I mean approx 60 mins till departure).

Worth a try checking as late as possible next time?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Not bragging or anything but I have flown to Joberg and San Jose several times going straight in to meetings on arrival. Everytime I have flown economy. Of course I have hardly been working at optimal efficiency on any of those occastions... 

My last trip to Joberb was the killer. When the baby next to me was not crying (which was for maybe 4 hours of the flight) the mother would not stop yapping to the woman next to her.. :


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Twice in the last 3 holidays, I've somehow managed to get seats at the emergency exit which have extended legroom. Maybe a coincidence, but both times, I checked in "late" (by which I mean approx 60 mins till departure).
> 
> Worth a try checking as late as possible next time?


Some airlines now charge about Â£75 for this... Even the frequent flyers...


----------

